# Vanguard MSCI Index International Shares - Dividend Growth



## darien44 (8 November 2020)

Hello all, I'm trying to find data regarding the rate  of dividend growth for the Vanguard MSCI International Share Fund since inception.

I find the Peter Thornhil approach of investing for dividend growth persuasive  but he seems to only talk about investing in Australian equities. Would accumulating this index long term be a viable strategy for someone who just wants to live off passive income?


----------



## rnr (8 November 2020)

Hi @darien44,

Welcome to ASF.

This link should provide all the info (data) you need to calculate the rate of dividend growth if it is already calculated somewhere in their site.






						ETF
					






					www.vanguard.com.au
				




Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Belli (10 November 2020)

Hello @darien44,

I think the Vanguard website provides chart information for 18 months.

If you are looking at a period longer than that the "new look" ASX website (which I don't like) has more information.









						VGS share price and company information for ASX:VGS
					

View today’s VGS share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au


----------

